# Jax reds



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Went out past few days. The reds have been crawling on all the mud flats. besides the weather being in the 40's its been fun. Here is a short vid and a pic. sorry for the poor quility.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHeqiUyjojY

Ended up with a few red and lots of trout each day. We have down sized to Shimano 1000's with 5/6lb just to add to the fun.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice. The reds up in Georgia are crawling on the flats to


----------

